# BMW 645 enhancement detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

An enhancement detail on a BMW645 which due to the amount of swirls was being robbed of any depth to the pant or reflections. Which stands out even more under the halogen spot light when doing the 50/50 shots

And the dirt build up and zebra stripes on the roof was also letting the car down

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
3m blue pads 150mm 75mm
140 mm Lake county ultimate last stage Pad
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Scholl s17+
Scholl S40
Carpro eraser
303 convertible top cleaner
303 high tech fabric guard
Blackfire all finish paint protection
Blackfire Midnight sun wax
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Bilt Hamber AutoWheels
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel
Autosol metal polish
00 grade wire wool

Some photos of the car before I start









































































The roof




























The car was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and then cleaned off again at this point it started to rain so the car was brought into the unit. 
The car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed doing using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth. As it was still raining the wheels where left until I could get the car back outside but they where cleaned using Bilt Hamber AutoWheels which is another new product to me which I'm really impressed with as fronts of the wheels was just given a coat of this and then left to dwell for a couple of minutes then removed using the pressure washer, the inner face's of the wheels are in a very poor state I think the owner is looking at getting them powdercoated in the original silver finish as the really let the final look of the car down this is something we will be able to offer as part of our detailing packages soon.

The arches where next and they where sprayed with APC and cleaned using various brushes and a noodle wash mitt. They where then sprayed with Tardis which was left do its stuff whilst I moved onto the next arch before going back and being wiped down with a microfibre cloth.




























The roof was cleaned using the 303 cleaner which I did twice as the amount of muck and mold on the roof was unreal










Before I started polishing the car I decided to go round and dress the arches using Meguiars hyper dressing

A few 50/50 shots using my site lights




































































































I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Scholl s17+ polish, each panel was given a wipe down with carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.
After this I went back round the car with the Scholl s40 and a the 3m pads to give the finish a little more depth























































The Roof of the car was given its first coat 303 fabric guard which was left to dry over night before a second coat was added


















I then went round the car and applied a coat of Blackfire all finish paint protection using the DA and the lake county pad which was left before being buffed using Uber buffing towels.
































































At the end of the first day




























The car was given 2 coats of the Midnight sun wax leaving approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels






















































































































The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.



















After this I ceaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel and also gave the arches another coat of hyper dressing and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing. Alloys sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109

Exhaust was cleaned up using Autosol metal polish and 00 grade wire wool










And a little beading shot


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jesus wept Shaun, i know you said it was in a bad way but wasn't quite expecting that!

Cracking work to break the unit virginity. Looks pretty damn good to me. 

And nice to see the usual BMW Factory Orange peel at its finest :thumb:... BMW, If you read this take note. Detailers HATE orange peel


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff Shaun.

Nice write up and top work. Love the unit.:thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

fantastic work mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Cracking job matey :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice work there Shaun, what a mess that was !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like a great job! 

Are the sight lights any good for showing up swirls?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job there Shaun! Massive improvement made to the paint! Looked like someone had already butchered the bonnet in a big way!

Unit looks tremendous too!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work there mate :thumb:

mike


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice transformation Shaun, with some great 50/50 shots in the mix.
Good luck with your new unit and continue the good work.
Glad you like the Dlux also m8. It is a wee gem of a product as you now know.
Gordon.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great work…

I always think that you can never really understand how poor and shocking paint is when the whole car is really bad (OK, you know it's poor, but... ) then a 50/50 shot is pulled out the bag, and it’s like :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Great finish on the car, unit looks good too… although, I’m not so sure that you have enough yellow MF cloths… maybe want to stock up a bit…. 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work shaun.

Showing it's turn colour now.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

lovley work, well done that man.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome work Mr Butler, and great write-up too!!! The unit is looking great by the way, love how you've got your product storage so neat!!!

This is the money shot for me










Fantastic stuff, huge turnaround!!!


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

Great transformation, very nice work


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work Shaun, and unit's looking good too. Can't believe you washed the car inside though without any drains in there :lol:

Cracking turnaround on the old girl, looking much more lively now!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent work Shaun,

That car badly needed it, looks great now! :thumb:

cracking bit of space you have in that unit.

Richard


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I think all the previous comments are a statement to the finish you attained mate. Top job, very thorough, every bit looking great and the perfect job to kick the unit off


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Love it, awesome 50/50's!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Great work  You've got what appears to be a lot of product on those shelves. Are you also going to be selling?

Have just realised, we've got Butler and Blakey in this thread :lol:

Might as well complete the picture


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

What an amazing transformation. Nice unit to btw.


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

Chapeau on the turn-around; I think it’s fair to say that you certainly earned you money on that job!

As a side note, I can never understand how somebody can pay all that money for what is a very nice car, and then treat it like a pile of crap. As the saying goes, there is nothing queerer then folk.

Anyway, really good job, well done you…


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Sometimes I don't think that people mean to let it get in such a state, just some though, some are just plain lazy :lol:. I can genuinely imagine that a lot of people have the money to buy their toys but it's the time to take proper care that's hard to come by. When it's like that, it gets washed when it goes into the garage for a service and they might stick it through a hand wash when they've got a long lunch. 

I know myself. The only way I can definitely get mine washed is if I get up **** hot on a morning and plough through it before I start work (11am at the very latest). I work 6 days, start at 10ish, couple of hours in between shifts on an afternoon is usually banking, cash and carry trips and/or last minute jobs. Back open at 6pm and there until about 11 or midnight.

In between that, I try to get in about three runs a week (4 mile minimum), play football most Sunday mornings and also have to spend some quality time with the other half :lol:


----------



## kurt. (Nov 16, 2011)

great work! :thumb:


----------



## modo1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Cracking


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

chapppers11 said:


> Looks like a great job!
> 
> Are the sight lights any good for showing up swirls?


I find there very good matey, i`ve also got a copy sun gun but find the site lights are better for showing the 50/50 shots and use the sun gun for checking my progress as i move round the car:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work Shaun!

Love the unit!!

Russ.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers for the feedback guys, heres a link to my Facebook page if it works lol

http://www.facebook.com/#!/NorthEastCarCareUK?notif_t=page_new_likes


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work Shaun!
> 
> Love the unit!!
> 
> Russ.


Cheers Russ, tried to ring you yesterday matey but think i`ve put the number wrong in my phone


----------

